# Sheep COVERED in burrs



## Leah IL (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi there,

I feel funny even posting here...we only raise about 4 sheep a year for meat for our family so I am afraid I'm asking an obvious question that most sheep people would know.

Anyway, we have a few sheep and they have gotten into some burrs. Ok, they are completely totally covered with burrs. What the heck can I do for them? We never shear them, we only keep them from March until October. Honestly, I don't know how I can even hold them to try to get them out- they are so covered. 

We are butchering them in a month, but I can't stand to leave them like that. They must be extremely uncomfortable or possibly in pain even. Thanks.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, unless you grab them and pin them down so you can cut those burrs out, they will stay put.

You could always butcher early too.


----------



## Roboat (Aug 24, 2008)

i would consider shearing them! burrs are no fun and it will take you hours to cut them out by hand1


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Don't feel funny about posting just because you've only got a handful, Leah! I'm down to 4 sheep myself. Lots of us backyard shepherds here, and questions are always good.

I guess it depends on just how bad the burrs are. You could snip them out, shear them, or just leave them. Guess if you're really concerned you'd best fence off whatever area they're getting into, though, so they don't get more. My sheep are prone to tangle with blackberry vines here...burrs are small, vines are long and you should see them doing the "I've got a stickly stuck between my legs!" dance they do...


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Observe the sheep fo a while. Are they actually uncomfortable or do they not even notice the burrs? If they don't notice and you don't need the fleece and you don't need to handle the sheep, just leave them.


----------



## Leah IL (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks, everyone. They don't seem to be uncomfortable, they just amble around eating all day as usual LOL They just look awful. I know someone who raises lots of sheep, maybe he can give me a shearing lesson...I'll have to get out there and find the burrs they are getting into. Good idea to fence them off. 

Thanks again!


----------

